# ahhhhhh!



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

have you ever wanted to punch a kid?............................i did! i had a birthday\easter party for my daughter yesterday. there were tons of kids there so i couldnt be everywhere at once. my wife is in the hospital so i had to do everything,parents werent watching there kids and some little boy thought he would steal a frog...........grrrhhh!   i noticed two broms were pulled up and moved so i was yelling at the kids about touching the tank when a boy was sitting weird. instantly i pictured a frog in his pocket and yes i was right ahhhhhhhhh! why me if anything else wasnt bringing me down enough.i counted them and there were only two! in the mean time the kid tried hiding it because he knew i was on to him and its stomach was bulging on one side!it died within the hour........i am at a loss for words and just look into the cage and cant seem to beleive it really happend


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

So some kid grabbed a frog from it's tank and stuffed it in his pocket, killing the frog?!

What have you said to his parents? I would be insisting they pay for the damage their little monkey caused. Honestly, there should be a test you have to pass before you're allowed to procreate. There are too many people who have no common sense having kids and passing along the crazy.

I'm sorry for your loss and I hope you are able to work something out with the kids parents. If they are not willing to compensate you, they are just as bad as their kid.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

...That's just crazy... >: (
You told the parents right? I hope they offered compensation... 

I'm very sorry for your loss,


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, that is terrible. I would for sure make the parents pay you or the kid work off the loss. What kind of frog was it?


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!! How old were these kids??! That is horrible! I am sorry to hear about that! 

Which frogs were these? The azureus out of your bowfront? That would be a hard reach! 

Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats awful! I agree they should def. pay for the loss but you really cant put a life in to $'s. We have a paludraium in one of our visitor centers set up in the summer time and Ive caught kids opening up the top ripping out plants and trying to catch what ever we have in their at the time... I dont know whats wrong with kids; people really need to start doing something different when raising them. When I was a lil guy I would have never even conceived reaching into someone elses tank let alone trying to keep a living thing in my pocket! Once again very sorry to hear about that man


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i love kids as much as the next and have one of my own but its things like that that "ALMOST" make you wish they were still toxic.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Geckoguy said:


> When I was a lil guy I would have never even conceived reaching into someone elses tank let alone trying to keep a living thing in my pocket!


Exactly! My old man would have knocked the snot of of me for even thinking about something like that!


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

a swift kick in the ass might have straitened him out.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn that totally sucks. 
I hope the boy's parents at least were at the party as well (since you said there were parents too)? That way, I'd become harder for them to deny their son had stolen (and consequently killed) the frog... 




sounddrive said:


> i love kids as much as the next (...)


I'm not sure _I_ do - kids these days (and doesn't that make me sound pretty old; I'm not even 25 ) don't seem to have much respect for _anything at all_. Why just a few weeks ago some thirteen-year-old (or something) threatened to kick one of my dogs in the side (just because she wanted to) - I told her not to be surprised if he bit her... What did she think? That he wouldn't react at all if she kicked him? Helloooo... he's a nice guy but not THAT nice, no (healthy) animal is _that_ "nice".
I guess it should be mentioned that he's a mix that strongly resembles a German Shepherd in stature and height... Of course with him not being small, I was counting on the fact that she wouldn't kick him...


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

Man that sucks big time.
Good thing it was not a wild one. Kids now a days dont have any respect for anything. I would have called the parents had had the kid outside waiting for them and say he is not welcome in my home until he learns to respect others property.

Make them pay for the frog and not what a juvi frog would cost but a adult and see what they say.... I hear it now "you paid what for that frog"......then that sound the belt makes as its pulled though the loops.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

afterdark said:


> there should be a test you have to pass before you're allowed to procreate. There are too many people who have no common sense having kids and passing along the crazy.


I've held this opinion for years! (and I'm only 21... I hate kids and I'm right there with blackbird's "kids these days" etc.)

I'm sorry for your loss. You need to get them to reimburse you for your frog, and _definately_ not a juvie frog, a full sexually mature adult! I'm curious about what species and morph of frog it is....

Or maybe you should have the kid to chores around your house for three months to pay it off. I figure if you have the kid do an hour of chores at 8 bucks an hour (higher than minimum wage), six days a week he should be able to pay off the frog in a couple two or three months.... Keeping a close eye the whole time by the way.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

CHuempfner said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! How old were these kids??! That is horrible! I am sorry to hear about that!
> 
> Which frogs were these? The azureus out of your bowfront? That would be a hard reach!
> 
> Sorry to hear about this.


yep it was the bowfront .and it was the azureus.......the kid was 9yrs old i think



sounddrive said:


> i love kids as much as the next and have one of my own but its things like that that "ALMOST" make you wish they were still toxic.


i like kids also but im not too sure if his parents wouldnt have done the same thing........they are just plain retarded.they were trying to say another kid forced him to do it  hahaha he was the oldest \ biggest kid there.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats just plain wack. the kid at 9 should know better. Although, 9 is very young still. Bottom line its a_________ situation to be in and im sorry. I bet his little testies on a platter would be good compensation right? The little _______would think twice before snatchin someone elses _______lol!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, these makes so happy I locked the door to my animal room. That's such a shame, but definitely not the first I've heard of it. My brother and his friend went fishing in a nice 40 gallon I set up with my nets once. Luckily, I caught them before they caught anything. Their disrespect is unbelievable.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

iridebmx said:


> i like kids also but im not too sure if his parents wouldnt have done the same thing........they are just plain retarded.they were trying to say another kid forced him to do it  hahaha he was the oldest \ biggest kid there.


Got to love people that cant control thier kids and then put the blame on other people..Thier is more and more parents that just don't care these days..it's sad..I am sorry for your loss man that really stinks...
Brian


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Aaron,

I just told Sarah about this and she had the same reaction as I. Disturbing. 

I do hope your wife is doing ok. 

Melis


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Im sorry but Im the type of person that you wouldnt be leaving my house till I was paid for that frog in one way or the other . I hate kids anyway and wouldnt have them in my house  hahahaha

Im sorry to hear about the torturing and death of the poor thing . Im just glad it wasnt a benedicta or one of those snazzy new frogs that just came in ...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

What happened sucks. That said I can't believe how many people here are saying they HATE kids. Children are innocents and act the way there PARENTS raise them. If you have a parent that does not dicipline, that shows the kid they do not have to be accountable for there actions. That's how stuff like this happens. We see it all the time at school. My little |Johnny would never do that! BS He did it so make him accountable!! We have 4 children and they love our frogs and would never dream of doing something that would harm them. There curious and involved in the care of the frogs. Every morning the first thing they do is run to the tanks to see where every frog is. It's the parents!!! You heard them. He was forced to do it by another kid. Instead they should have said ( what were you thinking and how are you going to make it up to them!!! ) IT'S THE PARENTS TODAY!


----------



## yut (Oct 8, 2006)

that sucks big time...after i found out the parents would not pay for the damages i'd tell the kid hes gonna die unless he gets to the hospital in the next few days..the emergency room visit should more than make up for the cost of the frogs. hence the name poison dart frogs....people these day refuse to take any form of responsibility for their actions and kids pick this up ..its very sad. how many time do people at work make an error and instead of taking the blame and admitting a mistake they blame others? 

sorry bout your loss hope the parents wake up and pay for the damages caused by their lil monster


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

What happened is horrible. Although it might be tempting to say such a thing to the parents - the kid is going to die - that would turn an already bad situation even worse. 

Here is a link of a story about one of our friends . He had a similar situation - a kid acts out, kills an animal and the parents don't accept responsibility. 

Lack of education, fear & poor parenting all contribute. Is it any wonder kids act this way when they spend all their time killing stuff in video games - where there are no consequences for their actions? 



yut said:


> that sucks big time...after i found out the parents would not pay for the damages i'd tell the kid hes gonna die unless he gets to the hospital in the next few days..the emergency room visit should more than make up for the cost of the frogs. hence the name poison dart frogs....people these day refuse to take any form of responsibility for their actions and kids pick this up ..its very sad. how many time do people at work make an error and instead of taking the blame and admitting a mistake they blame others?
> 
> sorry bout your loss hope the parents wake up and pay for the damages caused by their lil monster


I was talking to a customer once who was telling me his daughter got one of the frogs out and took it outside on the deck to give it air and sun shine...he found them in time, but was this malice?

My brother years before took a feather duster and emulating my mom cleaned the house, did the same to the fish tank. In went the feather duster - all the fish died. In another instance, he put the vacuum cleaner into the tank to clean it as well. 

There is a fine line between curious and malicious. My guess is the kid in this case didn't have many boundaries and a complete lack or knowledge of animals.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

you should just punch the kids parents in the face sense you cant punch the kid, people do not punish there kids now a days like they did years ago, that the reason why kids do the kinda [email protected] that they do. sorry to hear about that, that dose suck really bad.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

melissa68 said:


> I do hope your wife is doing ok.


I have got to give you some props melissa out of everyone who posted on this thread you are the only one that is worried about BMX's wife.

As far as the main topic goes. I just have to say that is a sh!tty thing to have happen to you and I wouldn't have let that kid leave my house without some sort of compensation, no matter what the parents said he got caught red handed. I especially liked the idea of having him work it off and make him really think about what he did. 



afterdark said:


> Exactly! My old man would have knocked the snot of of me for even thinking about something like that!


+1


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, even more so since it was such a violent end . I too feel frustrated just thinking about the kind of negligence and disrespect on the part of the child and his parents. It seems that all three of them needed the belt...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> What happened sucks. That said I can't believe how many people here are saying they HATE kids. Children are innocents and act the way there PARENTS raise them. If you have a parent that does not dicipline, that shows the kid they do not have to be accountable for there actions. That's how stuff like this happens. We see it all the time at school. My little |Johnny would never do that! BS He did it so make him accountable!! We have 4 children and they love our frogs and would never dream of doing something that would harm them. There curious and involved in the care of the frogs. Every morning the first thing they do is run to the tanks to see where every frog is. It's the parents!!! You heard them. He was forced to do it by another kid. Instead they should have said ( what were you thinking and how are you going to make it up to them!!! ) IT'S THE PARENTS TODAY!


I'm respectfully going to have to disagree with you. If the child were younger maybe, but the studies I've read suggest that children start having reasonable discerning abilities around the age of 8. If the kid was indeed 9 he should well have been able to know better. I know some _3_ year olds who have enough reasoning abilities to know that you don't touch fish/frogs/whatever because they'll die, not to mention the fact that it is _someone else's_. Besides, it's not as though parents are the only rolemodels the kid has to emulate. He has teachers, possibly church leaders (assuming the family is religious) etc. If all the other authority figures in the kid's life are neglecting his discipline then perhaps I see your point, but I just don't see that happening.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

yut said:


> that sucks big time...after i found out the parents would not pay for the damages i'd tell the kid hes gonna die unless he gets to the hospital in the next few days..the emergency room visit should more than make up for the cost of the frogs


I agree with Melis, not a good choice. The next thing you know, you'd have Animal Control at your door and you'd be trying to justify your pets. They'd have the knee jerk reaction upon hearing the word poisonous and you'd be having to prove they are harmless.

If the parents hadn't been present, I think you'd be sunk legally. You would have taken the responsibility of monitoring the actions of their little bundle of joy. But since the parents were present, if they aren't willing to reimburse the costs, I only have three words for you...........Small Claims Court.

Don't forget, it's the cost of an equal frog (age, sexable, etc), include shipping costs and if you get a really sympathetic judge you might be able to include your costs in rearing the first frog.

Well, I guess I do have three other words, next birthday party..........Chuck E. Cheese!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yut said:


> that sucks big time...after i found out the parents would not pay for the damages i'd tell the kid hes *gonna die* unless he gets to the hospital in the next few days..the emergency room visit should more than make up for the cost of the frogs. hence the name poison dart frogs....


Wow....please rethink this.....seriously. Dart frogs have enough bad press and image problems.....yikes 

I'm gonna say the unpopular, horrible thing here. I recently had my GF's sister and brother come over with 4 little kids from 2-5 yrs and then 2 girls 8 and 10 for a get together.

I moved all the 5 viv's my the living room downstairs and I covered the frog racks with black cloth sheeting held down wih clothespins.

You could also get one of those ratchet straps and tighten it on the tank/top next time.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I know my hot-headed firey temper would have wanted to stomp that little demon spawn into the carpet then pick him up by the hair of his head and smash his face into the glass, drag him outside by his legs and body slam him on the concrete BUT...since that is illegal and not lady-like, I would have asked him in front of everyone why he tried to steal the frog, and that stealing is mean, hurtful and will get you thrown in jail. Hopefully that would have humiliated the parents in front of the other adults. I would also tell that kid that he will pay for the loss of that frog by mowing the grass for a month or something to that extent. Then I would tell the parents they need to replace the frog. Now, my husband's way of handling the situation would be to hold his wife back who has flames shooting out of her head struggling to get her claws on that kid and the parents, then calmly ask the kid why he did that and try to educate the kid on the proper care of that frog and why his actions caused the frog to die. Then he would calmly tell the parents they need to pay for the frog and if they blew him off, he would tell the parents to leave and never come back for disrespecting our property. Then he would grab a beer and sit back on the couch because he knows all that wrath his wife has stirred up is about to be unleashed in a stream of pacing back and forth cussing and creating new cuss words to express her anger for that little brat and his parents. 

In my opinion, the behavior of a child starts with the behavior of the parents. I have loved frogs for as long as I can remember. When I was 6 years old, my sister and I collected about 15 yard toads one day and put them in this metal container (with air holes) because we were going to keep them as pets. My dad let them all go after we went inside for out baths. We cried our eyes out the next morning when we went outside to check on our frogs and they were all gone. My dad explained their need to be free and explained that us keeping them in the box would have killed them and that we can still have them as pets but we just have to let them be pets in the yard where they are free to hop around and "play".


----------



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

haha divingne i loved your comment i was in class and almost started laughing  i am very sorry to hear about your loss, im in college and have had the same problems when we throw parties, i just move the tanks in my room and lock the door to prevent any excess beer being dumped in the tank (had a bad experience w/ Jim Bean getting poured in my 75g cichlid tank bc some idiot wanted to see the fish get drunk, only my pleco survived ?? ). I hope you are able to get a new azureus even though it probably wont sentimentally replace the other.
Threads like this make me so happy i dont have kids yet(even though im only 21) my only babies are my frogs


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

It's not just all kids, when i was young i knew a lot about animals way before that nine year old twerp did! I am still in shock that a kid could do that and the parents just don't give sh!t. I would have made them cough up enough dough to buy a new azureus at least. This is yet another reason why to lock up my reptile room whenever little twerps like that are visiting. What some of you are saying is right, these shooting and hunting games have a very bad impact on young kids, but why should the dumbass parents care about the ratings? I swear if that happened to my azureus male who is calling already, I would probably drop a lawsuit. I can't believe the parents said another kid told him to do it, well don't you think their kid would be smart enough not to do it anyway? But that's just most parents today, no discipline and no concern about their kids. Hey, maybe you really should drop a lawsuit and get enough money to buy 2000 azureus, lol.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

yut said:


> i'd tell the kid hes gonna die unless he gets to the hospital in the next few days..the emergency room visit should more than make up for the cost of the frogs. hence the name poison dart frogs....


Yeah, don't do this....

On the other hand, hella funny. I really _did_ break out laughing in my class when I read this post


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

First, I hope you wife feels beter, and Second, sorry for your loss. Kids that kill animals, grow up to be adults that kill people! I am with basshummper on this one. That kid deserves a good 'ol swift kick in the ass. Children are a direct reflection of thier parents. At 9 yrs old, he should have known better! Shame on mom and dad. I hope their atleast willing to pay for the frog, pain and suffering, AND loss income, seeing as tho it was adult breeding stock. If not, sue em! Look at it this way, if he broke your $1000 living room bay window, you'd try to recoup, right? Eff that! 

Marc


----------



## BlightedChemist (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry that happened, It would frustrate me to no end.
I agree with everyone else who has posted so far, Children and parents need to work together so they can both become obedient and descent people, or else this happens.
When I get a house I'll have a dedicated herp/fish room with a locking door, one key(maybe two) and a camera.(that is of course a certain bill doesn't get passed::rolls eyes:: 
Good luck resolving that issue with his parents! You could just take them to small claims.. _its all the rage_ but I sadly don't believe it would hold up.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

You cant blame this BS on shooter video games . Games have a rating of 17plus and children cant walk into a store and just buy them , Blame there parents there the a-holes that buy them anything they want and let them do whatever they want with no reprocusion . 

I play shooter games infront of my son daily and he wouldnt dream of doing some S like that .


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

This thread is done.


----------

